# Qual a velocidade média do vento mais alta entre os dias 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009



## Rog (28 Jan 2009 às 16:47)

Qual a velocidade média do vento mais alta registada numa estação oficial em Portugal, entre os dias 28 Jan a 2 Fev 2009? 
(Atenção: Velocidade média e não rajada máxima)


Dá também a tua opinião:
Pressão Atmosférica mínima entre os dias 28 Jan/2 Fev 2009
Temperatura Mínima no mês de Fevereiro 2009


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (28 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

Pra mim e entre os 80 - 90 km\h xD


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2009 às 16:51)

>= 110,1 km/h


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 16:52)

80,1 km/h - 90 km/h


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2009 às 16:53)

Entre 70,1 e 80 ...


Isto já é suficiente para presenciar rajadas acima dos 120km/h


----------



## JoãoDias (28 Jan 2009 às 16:57)

É mais um desejo do que propriamente a constatação da realidade, mas apostei em <50km/h


----------



## kikofra (28 Jan 2009 às 17:14)

90,1 km/h - 100 km/h


----------



## Lightning (28 Jan 2009 às 17:17)

90,1 km/h - 100 km/h


----------



## bewild (28 Jan 2009 às 17:21)

O meu voto vai para 70,1 km/h - 80 km/h mas espero que tenhamos umas rajadas bem fortes.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (28 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

70,1 km/h - 80 km/h


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2009 às 17:33)

*70,1 km/h - 80 km/h*

E para velocidade média já terá de ser muito vento!


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2009 às 17:39)

Escolhi o intervalo 70,1 km/h - 80 km/h.


----------



## João Soares (28 Jan 2009 às 18:03)

*80,1 km/h - 90 km/h*

Espero que a velocidade média seja inferior ao que tou a dizer.

Agora, as rajadas vao ser alarmantes, nada comparado com a Galiza ou o Sul de França

Mas rajadas de 120km/h-130km/h, pode acontecer numa ou outra ocasião


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2009 às 18:20)

A velocidade média será entre os 70.1 e os 80.0 km/h, será no Algarve entre Faro/Olhão ou Sagres, os locais mais ventosos no Algarve e tendo por bases os valores colocados no Windguru, bem podemos ter rajadas a atingir os 120 km/h a 130 km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2009 às 18:51)

100,1 km/h - 110 km/h se for mais que isto é uma loucura


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> 100,1 km/h - 110 km/h se for mais que isto é uma loucura



Isso já é uma loucura  não querendo dizer que não ocorra  mas isso dá rajadas de quanto?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2009 às 18:54)

miguel disse:


> Isso já é uma loucura  não querendo dizer que não ocorra  mas isso dá rajadas de quanto?



150 km/h 160km/h no norte em Lamas de Mouro, ou então nas Penhas Douradas.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jan 2009 às 19:59)

Votei no Intervalo que compreende Velocidades Médias de Vento entre *70,1 km/h* e *80 km/h*


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> 150 km/h 160km/h no norte em Lamas de Mouro, ou então nas Penhas Douradas.



Por acaso acho que Lamas de Mouro está longe de ser o lugar com mais potencial de vento.

Por aquilo que vou acompanhando, penso que as estações com maior potencial para tal são: Mogadouro, (ainda gostava de saber que rajada teve no outro dia quando teve uma velocidade média de *84,6Km/h* - a mais alta que vi nas estações do IM), a estação do Fajão em Pampilhosa da Serra, Penhas Douradas e Guarda.
Destas estações apenas conheço as estações da Guarda e das Penhas Douradas, sendo que nesta a exposição ao vento nem é grande espingarda. Há lugares nas Penhas Douradas bem mais ventosos, assim como mais resguardados. Fica mais ou menos num ponto médio.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 20:12)

Votei no intervalo *[80,1 km/h; 90 km/h]*.


----------



## Thomar (28 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

Eu votei no intervalo *[70,1 km/h - 80 km/h]*, acredito que as rajadas poderão chegar aos 120km/h, mas já não acredito que alguma estação marque mais do que os 80km/h velocidade média do vento. Se isso suceder será algo de extraordinário.


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2009 às 22:20)

Velocidade média do vento em Angra do Heroísmo de 54,7 km/h.. 
riscada a primeira opção de <= 50 km/h


----------



## thunderboy (28 Jan 2009 às 22:23)

50 a 60km/h.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2009 às 22:30)

Talvez: *80,1 km/h - 90 km/h*

As rajadas talvez cheguem a 130 km/h


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Aposto no intervalo: 80,1 km/h - 90 km/h

rajadas talvez nos 120 km h ( litoral e terras altas)


----------



## Acardoso (29 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

o meu voto foi para...60,1 km/h - 70 km/h


----------



## thunderboy (29 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

60.1km/h registados na ilha do Corvo. Por 0.1km/h que os que escolheram entre 50.1km/h e 60km/h não acertaram.
E por acaso eu fui um desses.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

Bem eu votei no intervalo 70,1 km/h e 80 km/

Acho que é razoavel. Ja dá para abanar alguma coisa.


----------



## iceworld (29 Jan 2009 às 01:15)

70.1 a 80.0


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 01:21)

*69,8km/h no Corvo!*





Foi por muito pouco que o intervalo 60,1 km/h - 70 km/h se manteve!


----------



## meteo (29 Jan 2009 às 04:33)

>110 ? ehehe umas rajadinhas de 200 km / hora ..esperemos que não 
Eu apostei no intervalo 70 ate 80 km/hora que ja é bastante vento !


----------



## ct5iul (29 Jan 2009 às 08:26)

Bom dia votei em 90,1 km/h - 100 km/h  espero que o vento nao traga muitos estragos


----------



## Nonnu (29 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

Eu aposto em uma velocidade media na ordem dos 65 km/h
Mas com rajadas na casa dos 130 Km/h
Tambem aposto em rajadas na ordem dos 145 Km/h nas terras altas do Centro


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2009 às 12:30)

Nivel do mar - 70,1 km/h - 80 km/h + rajadas superiores (litoral e apenas num ou outro local isolado, a grande maioria no patamar abaixo dos 60-70)
Terras altas - 100,1 km/h - 110 +  rajadas superiores (também só numa ou duas estações)


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jan 2009 às 13:45)

Votei no intervalo 100,1 km/h - 110 km/h, penso que nas terras altas, chegam lá.


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Jan 2009 às 15:23)

boas

A media deve rondar os 60 70 nas rajadas então os 120km/h  esta não é para meninos, vamos ter vento forte com rajadas que podem ir até esta velocidade. 

alem dos tornados, que ao passarem por sorte numa estação podem então fazer subir este valor e bem  

abraços


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jan 2009 às 15:44)

Eu aposto numa velocidade média na ordem dos 80-90km/h! As rajadas poderão atingir os 120km/h nas terras altas!! Ao nivel do mar não deverão chegar a tanto!!! Espero que não sejam muito maiores, pois esta nova estação do Lidl não mede os ventos superiores, julgo eu, a 110km/h!!!


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2009 às 14:49)

A estação meteorológica das Penhas Douradas, indicava às 13H UTC de hoje, uma velocidade de *70,6 km/h*!

Nota: Site do IM – _Vento - Rumo e intensidade do vento registada a 10 metros de altura, média dos últimos 10 minutos de cada hora._


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 01:26)

Sem os valores das observações horárias das EMA's do IM, que estão em actualização desde as 17h do passado dia 30/01, torna-se difícil encontrar os vencedores desta votação.

Pelo menos os 70km/h foram ultrapassados:


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2009 às 10:30)

Segundo o site http://www.weatheronline.co.uk , pelo menos Faro e as Lajes chegaram ontem aos 8 Bft (62 a 74 km/h). 
Consideramos que a velocidade média de vento mais alta deverá ter estado no intervalo de 70,1 km/h - 80 km/h. 

Votaram neste intervalo:
ac_cernax, algarvio1980, AnDré, bewild, Dan, Gale, Gilmet, iceworld, Roque, Saul Monteiro, Thomar, Tyna, vitamos


----------

